# New car!!



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, we did it. We traded our sedan for a crossover! It's a BIG red Buick Enclave with black interior. We were going to rent a van for our trip to DC in Dec so now we saved $1500. by not having to do that. The furbabies will have lots of room for their carseats, stroller, etc too. It is so big that everything will fit in real good. And the good thing is it gets 24 mpg on the road and takes regular unleaded! That's great for such a large vehicle! Oh, and it has 3 rows of seats so the grandkids and their parents can all fit when we go places!
I'm excited!
Carole (the economy supporter, lol)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Congratulations! New cars are so exciting!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations!!! That sounds like a really cool car!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a nice new addition to your lifestyle! I'm jealous!

Sheri


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL the economy supporter. That's cute. I hadn't heard of the car so I looked it up. Looks pretty darn nice and I bet you're enjoying it! 
Take a look at this beauty http://www.buick.com/enclave/


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, impressive! Do you have the video screen to help entertain the dogs on the trip with nature films? op2:

Sheri


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oooh puppies get to ride in _style_. Lucky babies....lucky you :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Carole, that car is awesome! 

I drive an SUV, too..lol, I'm really not wasteful, I just really prefer them, I have a big family and I feel *safer* in them. I'll probably keep on driving them. I got a new one too, recently, although..it was because my old one blew up! I did get a diesel this time and I'm amazed at the gas mileage! 24 isn't bad at all, I guess it depends on how much we drive.

Me? I'd prefer to stay home and sew and cuddle with Gucci, but I gotta work too. lol

Congrats!  I love Red cars! i got a silver one this time


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats Carole. It will be so much nicer than renting for the trip. And I know you will be shopping for your grandkids at every stop along the way...so that room will come in handy. Want to come a little further and meet the boys before you go home?...we're only 8 hours from DC


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Drove it to our grandsons birthday party today and it is so wonderful! I sit way up high and it is so quite and smooth!! I feel like queen of the road! We could all have a hav party in my SUV!!
Now I've gotta read the info books, lol.
I'm so lucky!
Carole


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Don't you just LOVE the new car smell? Unfortunately, with 3 little ones, I succumbed to the pressure of owning a minivan...the horror! LOL.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love my SUV. I feel so safe and it drives great...and room for anything and everything!

Congrats...I think you will love it and never be able to go back to a car!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love my SUV too, even if it isn't "green"! LOL


----------

